# New 10 Trike Record



## Venod (1 May 2017)

Thought some of you trike people might be interested in this, posted on FaceBook by Marcus Hopkins

Well my trike is officially the fastest on the planet




. The previous record was 20min 50seconds.,but today Adam Duggleby rode a fantastic record breaking time of 19min 30seconds. 30.769 mph average speed. Massive congratulations Adam


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2017)

Smashed it, nice one


----------

